# is 3 to meny



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone
Ok i have a question for you guy. 
Kanna has had 3 babies, 
Eargon the 1st baby was layed on the 22nd of January and hatched the 7th of February. 
Rain the 2nd baby was layed on the 25th of February and hatched the 14th of March.
Zar'Roc the 3rd baby (and one she is on now) was layed on the 2nd of April and hatched the 20 of April.
So my question is, is she having to meny babies to close together? And if she is how do i stop her? 
They have no nesting box or bowl and have not had one for the last 2 babies. I have just gave them nesting stuff after they have had the eggs.
and thank you guy for the help


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I do think you need to give her a break .. when the second egg is laid, replace them with fake eggs and let her and the mate sit the nest on the fakes.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok so if she lays again i should put a fake egg in. how would that give her a break? just asking i do not get it sorry. 
and right now she has her 3rd baby it is 7 days old she is not on eggs 
all 3 time she had babies one egg was not sat on of something but this is her 3rd baby


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The next time she lays eggs, you take both of them as soon as the second egg is laid and put two fake eggs in there for her. She will sit on those and not lay again until she realizes the fakes aren't going to hatch.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

so it just keeps her from feeding babies?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> so it just keeps her from feeding babies?


Yes. If you do not, or can't separate your birds, then laying eggs is just going to happen. Not much you can do about that, but raising babies is just as demanding on the parents as laying eggs is on the hen. She does need a break from at least raising babies, as well as the cock bird. A total break from laying eggs AND raising babies would be best.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Yes. If you do not, or can't separate your birds, then laying eggs is just going to happen. Not much you can do about that, but raising babies is just as demanding on the parents as laying eggs is on the hen. She does need a break from at least raising babies, as well as the cock bird. A total break from laying eggs AND raising babies would be best.


thank you 
and no i can not separate them. i have tryed keeping there babies in the cage with them but that did not work. Eargon just started halping by sitting on the egg. then i had to take him out cuz his dad did not like him in there. then i keep Rain in the cage but they still had a egg.


----------

